# Recessed lighting in your soffits



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am looking to install 4-6 mini recessed into a soffit that only has 4" clearance.
It's North country so heat/snow is a concern.
Have any of you guys done these?
The supply house is talking Low Voltage
Pro's / Con's?
Thanks for your help
Tom


----------



## lightguy (Jun 11, 2009)

I always use these: twicebright.com/120v/SL12050TL.asp 
They're 3 1/2" (fit into a 2x4 joist/soffit) and they are line voltage. 
Good old GU10 lamps.


----------

